

Top innovative technology achievements of 2009 - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2356795,00.asp

======
yannis
First two did not deserve the position but Xerox printable electronics
<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2356800,00.asp> has a very high
potential IMHO and it would probably open zillions of application
opportunities, keep an eye on it! :)

